# Stranger Things: Season 4



## Kinguyakki (May 29, 2022)

Finally got around to watching the fourth season, and really enjoying it.  It feels like it's going back to Season 1 in terms of spookiness.  Seasons 2 and 3 were lacking that.


----------



## Smityyyy (May 30, 2022)

I felt the same way. Love the season 1 feel again. My boy and I just finished last episode. I’m really looking forward to the final release.


----------

